# Zane - male or female name



## Auri

Hello,
I am writing a letter to a person called Zane. Is it a female or male name? I don't know how to address the person. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

You mean that's their Christian name?

I'm sorry, it's the first time I've ever seen it. I think it has to be a nickname or a non-Romanian name.

If I had to guess, I'd say male. But it's just a guess, I really have no idea.


----------



## OldAvatar

That's definitely not a Romanian name.


----------



## CriHart

OldAvatar said:


> That's definitely not a Romanian name.



or maybe it's Zana ....


----------



## Auri

I' ve found a profile of the person on the Internet. It's a girl. She lives in Romania but she's Latvian. Now everything is clear.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## anikka

That ir definatly a female name!!!I *DO* know 

Zane


----------

